# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Great XP + Item + Money place. (Lvl 19 quest mob)

## poonage

This is for Ebonheart pact! <---

Hey guys, having a nice day?

You have to be on the quest named "The Seal Of Three" its from the quest line where you have to help Mournhold getting rid of the Maulborn.
Anyways, after the part being down in the sewers discovering that the Maulborn are using them, you have to talk to Almalexia, the goddess. When you come to the part of the quest where you have to enter the "Tribunal Temple" you do the quest where you have to shut down the dark portals (red flamy portal thing) the next quest is called "The Seal of Three".

In this quest you have to get two blessings. To get the blessing of Sotha Sil you have to fix a clock, and destroy it again. Now here comes the good part, to fix the clock you have to turn a handle "Dwarven Mechanism". Each time you turn it, a "Dwarven Spider" comes out, these are EASY to kill and lvl 19. You can just keep pressing the "Dwarven Mechanism" and out comes a spider, just repeat. This is a solo area, so noone else can interfeer!

Press "Dwarven Mechanism"
Kill "Dwarven Spider"
Press "Dwarven Mechanism"
Kill "Dwarven Spider"
Press "Dwarven Mechanism"
Kill "Dwarven Spider"

Almost every kill gives a "Dwarven Gear" which sells for 5gold and theres a pretty big chance of greys and greens and even blues. Im lvl 23 and get about 100xp each kill. Im not sure when you can get the quest, but seems like a pretty decent place to farm for 19 and up to 24.  :Smile: 

Happy killing spree!

----------


## Veareas

Can confirm that this is a pretty nice spot, a boatload of blues drop from the spheres that you can spawn on the other side of the room.

----------


## wischy

maybe a quest similar to this on AD?

----------


## VladoPunk

i can confirme that this quest is on veteran rank 2 zone quest's for AD side

----------


## OwnedNutter

any similar quests later on?

Have used the vision quest to grind until 27 and looking for the next candidate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oaks_82

soo many Ebon Pact xp bugs! =) gotta make one apparently.

----------

